# Death Adder Problem.Help.



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

My problem is that I have the Razer Death Adder mouse, one day when I got home from a Lan party, I was setting my system back up. Well when I was plugging every thing back in I accidentally plugged my mouse into a different USB port. So when I turned on my computer it was showing new hardware found. Now I had the software for the mouse installed but It was not recognizing the mouse. So I uninstalled the drivers for the mouse and reinstalled them, and nothing still works. Now the mouse is under HID-compliant Mouse. So my question is how do I find out where the driver for the mouse is specified for the mouse in which USB port. I have 4 of them in the back of my PC.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 18, 2008)

uninstall "HID Compliant mouse" and reinstall the mouse drives, it WILL work.  Do not remove the mouse at any point during this process, or it will automatically reinstall hid compliant mouse.


----------



## KBD (May 18, 2008)

OK, i have a Razer Coppherhead and the thing to do here is not to switch USB ports once you installed driver&firmware so leave it in the same port. Your device manager is not showing errors so i'm not sure why not it's working. Perhaps try plugging into a diffrent port and then reinstall driver&firmware. Also, my Copperhead still works when i switch ports, i just can't use the Razer software. If the above doesn't work try to find an answer in the Razer knowledgebase for Death Adder. I found it helpful for my hardware.

http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=view&parentcategoryid=9&pcid=0&nav=0


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2008)

I've done this a couple of times by accident -

easiest trick I've found, with WIN running - unplug the mouse, and then plug it into a different USB port; if that doesn't work, move it to the next USB port

when you find the USB port that WIN associates with that driver, the mouse will (should) immediately start working again


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I've done this a couple of times by accident -
> 
> easiest trick I've found, with WIN running - unplug the mouse, and then plug it into a different USB port; if that doesn't work, move it to the next USB port
> 
> when you find the USB port that WIN associates with that driver, the mouse will (should) immediately start working again



Yeap, this worked.

THANKs!


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

PRBLM! Ok after I thank ya, every thing was going good, I was changeing my DPI and MHz of the mouse, then the computer makes the bell sound, of when something is plugged in or something. And it kept on doing it. Now I am using a PS/2 mouse to use, and I have the mouse plugged in but only the scroll is lit up, and I tried putting it in different ports and nothing happend. So I tried to install it the way it says in the instructions, and every time at the end of the installlation it looks for the mouse, and it says "FAIL" and I cant you the mouse at all. HELP!!!!!!!

I have tried to un install and reinstall the driver and it doesnt work, and I did what you said imperial agian and nothin works, I have even tried starting up the computer with only the Death Adder in and it still doestn work!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2008)

sounds like WIN goofed - go to Start>Control Panel>System>  then open the Hardware tab and click on "device manager"

scroll down to Mice & Other pointing devices, R-click the HID complaint mouse and select properties, click on the driver tab, and then "uninstall driver"

after the driver is removed, go to Start>Run>Control Panel>Add & remove programs - and unistall all Razer software.

if you can, run a registry scan to remove broken links and otherwise - turn the system completely off, plug the deathadder in, and boot the SYS.  When you're back at the desktop, cancel the "found new hardware wizard" that will pop up, and then install the Razer software from your installation CD (if you still have it).

After those are installed, visit Razer and check for updated drivers/firmware.  If there are any updates, download and install them - and make sure the mouse is plugged in for this as well.

If it needs a firmware update, you can do this too.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> sounds like WIN goofed - go to Start>Control Panel>System>  then open the Hardware tab and click on "device manager"
> 
> scroll down to Mice & Other pointing devices, R-click the HID complaint mouse and select properties, click on the driver tab, and then "uninstall driver"
> 
> ...



Ok, first of all I had the HID-compiant mouse unistalled when the first try. Now I did everything you just said, but when I restarted my system, no "New Hardware Found" message came up. But I still installed the driver, and it still couldnt find the mouse. When I do this should I have my PS/2 mouse unplugged? And when I start my system up, the mouse led's in the scroll blink.


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Ok, first of all I had the HID-compiant mouse unistalled when the first try. Now I did everything you just said, but when I restarted my system, no "New Hardware Found" message came up. But I still installed the driver, and it still couldnt find the mouse. When I do this should I have my PS/2 mouse unplugged? And when I start my system up, the mouse led's in the scroll blink.



yeah, you should have the PS2 mouse unplugged - WIN will go with that first over a USB mouse.

the razer should be able to work before you install the drivers, you just don't have access to DPI settings, etc.

Oh, and IIRC, the scroll LEDs blink or fade in and out by defualt . . .



Now, it's quite possible the firmware got buggared (I had it happen once during an update), and in which case, you'll have to download the most recent firmware from Razer and update the mouse first.




-edit-

I just noticed, if your Razer software still looks like it does in your OP - where it says "Firmware: N/A"  - you need to update the mouse firmware.  It somehow got buggard and isn't being recognized.


----------



## Kovoet (May 18, 2008)

True you have to update the driver for it. I had this a couple of times when repaint my case and so fourth. But a little trick I learnt go to a car spares place they have spark plug numbers that you can buy to identify which spark plug cap goes to where. I bought these and numbered my USB ports at the back of my case. It won't happen again then.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, you should have the PS2 mouse unplugged - WIN will go with that first over a USB mouse.
> 
> the razer should be able to work before you install the drivers, you just don't have access to DPI settings, etc.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it says N/A.So if I update the driver, pretty much it will work? With out going through those processes agian?


----------



## KBD (May 18, 2008)

It should, just update the firmware like imperialreign said. Trry the latest driver also, if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Yeah, it says N/A.So if I update the driver, pretty much it will work? With out going through those processes agian?



yep - you need to update the mouse firmware before the WIN drivers will work.  It's possible you'll need to re-install the WIN drivers after the firmware update, but you defi, 100% need to update the firmware.


Sorry, I should've noticed that in your OP first . . . it just didn't catch my attention right off the back.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yep - you need to update the mouse firmware before the WIN drivers will work.  It's possible you'll need to re-install the WIN drivers after the firmware update, but you defi, 100% need to update the firmware.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should've noticed that in your OP first . . . it just didn't catch my attention right off the back.



AHHH! 

It is still going bad. Okay I dl the firmware update. And I plugged in my mouse to update it, but now when I click start to update, it says that its unplugged. I know its plugged in, Cause the scroll is lit up, but the logo isn't fading in and out. And I did unplug and plug it back in. And I did that in every USB port I have.


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

Considering you did everything properly as per instructions from Razer and installed the driver & firmware in the right sequence ( you have to install either the driver or firmware first, i forget which goes first). I'm beginning to think that there could be a problem with motherboard compatibility. While browsing the Death Adder knowledge base at the Razer site i found mention of a motherboard compatibility list, yet i couldn't find the list itself. Perhaps a call to their tech support is in order, find out if your mobo is compatible and may be they can help with your problem.


----------



## Homeless (May 19, 2008)

I noticed in your picture you're running driver version 1.03, what happens when you try to install 1.08?


----------



## imperialreign (May 20, 2008)

Homeless said:


> I noticed in your picture you're running driver version 1.03, what happens when you try to install 1.08?



unless I'm mistaken, he's tried updating to the most recent driver . . .

but, that is a good point:


if you're trying to use firmware v1.27 or firmware v1.25, it will only work with driver v1.08 - likewise, driver v1.08 will only work with firmware v1.25 or v1.27


----------



## xu^ (May 20, 2008)

strange if i was working previously tho why it would suddenly pack in ,unless of course the mouse itself has decided to give up the ghost 

i had to rma my Deathadder a couple of weeks ago as the LMB died ,but Razer were very helpfull and i had a replacement on my desk within a week.


----------



## imperialreign (May 20, 2008)

it's quite possible too that it needs to be RMAed.

But, I did have a hiccup with mine a while back, where it wasn't recognizing the firmware, either - but it didn't want to accept the firmware update - TBH, though, I don't recall how I fixed that issue, but it's working fine now


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

Well, I did call Razer, and I'm just waiting to get in contact about the warranty.


----------



## Gooseheaded (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year, everyone!

I know this is an *old, old, old* thread, but this thread explains PRECISELY the same issue I'm having today.





_"Who were you, Castiel? WHAT DID YOU SEE?!"_

I have a Razer DeathAdder 3500DPI, and I'm running on Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit. I've had it for a few years now, and never had a single issue with it.
Today the mouse has decided to commit suicide, and has stopped working altogether (even in other computers).
When I plug it in, the mouse wheel light is turned on, yet the logo light isn't. The light isn't blinking; it's a constant light.

I have uninstalled the HID Mouse COmpliant driver that comes with windows by default.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the proper drivers (3500DPI and not 1800DPI version), and I cannot install the firmware update.
My firmware version, according to the driver, is 'N./A'; and according to the firmware installer, I don't have the driver installed.

I'm quite sure this is a firmware issue (hence previous replies here, the firmware dun goofed), but I don't know how to solve this.

As the comic stated, this thread ended unsolved.

I have added imperialreign to my Steam friends list, just in case!

Thanks in advance!


----------

